# Aureomycin 10g - check my math?



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

Quick overview of why I need this info - Had a doe die of the brain stem form of listeria on 1/22, despite regular tetracycline injections/B1. She started circling on 1/15 and showing incoordination, started B1 every 6 hrs initially via injection, then went to 1x per day injection after 1 day, then orally 1x per day after that. Oxytetracycline injections 1x daily (per 2 vets' advice, though many online places said Penicillin every 6 hrs was preffered - figured 2 vets wouldn't be wrong- should've used Penicillin because after the fact I checked mercks vet manual once I found it - it said penicillin too!). She also got 1cc banamine daily. She seemed to hold her own though was never 100%. Final day of Banamine was Wednesday, she was hard to catch for shots on Thursday. Since she was so hard to catch, dad thought nothing of checking on her at night (Thinking she was on the mend), and she must've laid down by the hay bale in pain as the banamine wore completely off. She laid out there all night. Couldn't stand Friday morning when found, dad rushed her to a vet for Nuflor gold injection and vet gave meloxicam tablets which are supposed to be fast painkillers/antinflamitories like banamine but 'better'. Now is the first time we saw numbness/drooling/limp lower lip etc. Very incoordinated. She died evening of 1/20 in my arms, as I rushed home on friday morning to help with her, skipping some classes here at MSU to get home.

Then 1/29, had a doe with blood discharge, 7 weeks pregnant... usually this means abortion, thogh it wasn't a lot of blood, no tissue that I could find. Doe is an older lady, 10 yrs old, but otherwise in great health besides having snapped a horn a few weeks ago... doesn't seem to bother her.

I WAS feeding a fermented 'sweet hay'. I switched off of sweet hay half a week after loosing the doe to brain stem listeria, and half a week before seeing signs of the abortion. Hard to switch part way through a round bale that is fed free choice in a feeder in their pasture...

Merck vet manual says most herds won't show both forms of listeria, brain stem and abortion, at the same time. Also that most goats will abort third trimester... so I don't exactly fit the criteria but it still seems likely considering what I was feeding and the loss to listeria just a week before an abortion.

Merck's vet manual says that some animals will stay asymtomatic aside from unthrifty kids that may be DOA or die shortly after birth. Some kids will be born healthy. Any goat asymptomatic could be shedding it in milk, vaginal discharge etc.

Since our bucks were also on the sweet hay as well as some new goats in isolation, I feel like we should treat everything on the farm - all 20 goats.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just because I'm notorious for math mistakes, thought I'd ask others to check my math.

I found this through searching: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=1718.0

So I used this excerpt to base my math off of for dosing with a higher concentration Aureomycin.



> I wanted to double check my resources. I couldn't find the original study in which I derived my rates 10-12 years ago. I did find a rate in a Pipestone Vet catalog which gave for prevention "200mg of Chlortetracyline per head per day for the last 6 weeks of gestation". So a 4g crumble contains 4000 mg per pound then 1 oz. = 250 mg. So you would need 0.8 oz. per head per day of a 4g crumble. On a dairy scale with each tenth equalling 1.6 oz. you could then say each tenth of the dairy scale will provide the correct feeding rate of CTC for two head each day. So Diane's 17 head would then need 8.5 tenths when measuring on the dairy scale or 13.6 oz for the entire herd. Sorry for the confusion and yes, now you can put the corrected amounts into goatkeeping 101.


I want to use 10g Aureomycin - cheaper in the long run and easier to dose IMO.

10,000g tetracyline/16oz means 1oz has 625mg tetracycline. The dose above seems to be 200mg/head/day. 200mg/625mg/oz = .32 oz/head/day.

(This says PREVENTION dose - is there a higher dose I should be using since the herd is symtomatic?)

I have 20 goats, .32oz/head x 20 head = 6.4 oz

Any idea how LONG it takes to treat an entire herd? 1 week on medicated? 2 weeks? 4 weeks?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We have the math done in goatkeeping 101, for use of this medication for abortion storms. I helped a herd two years in a row with this, and we didn't use tetracycline. We used oral penicillin to intially kill the bacteria in the gut and then it was IVed and then we went to injections. Dexamethazone for the neurological symptoms and we gave banamine also. All does were getting fluids subq after the first few we had hooked up to IV's, none of what we did made a difference to the does who were down. We also gave bicarb boluses and with the fluids they got CMPK to balance their electrolytes.

Nearly all the does aborted, and the abortion is when they have the acute attack, not later. A doe only 7 weeks pregnant is only going to show blood ooze on the back of her tail, she absorbs everything else, there is no normal misscarriage (fetus/placenta or fetus and then placenta) like in women.

Nearly all does who went down and had neuro symptoms with facial nerve paralysis didn't make it. Those who only aborted lived...the next year she used spent hay again as her bedding and had the exact same problems.

Listerosis and toxoplasmosis and lungworm seem to be the disease of the year here in the south and Pacific Northwest. Sad to here it is happening up north also.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll have to recheck to see if the math is done somewhere for the 10g Aureomycin. A search only showed the math for the 4g Aureomycin, which is what I quoted above.

With 20 goats spread between 3 pens and only my dad caring for them during the week - no way is herdwide treatment with injections (or even oral treatment) feasible at this point. Especially since a good number of goats are terrified of my dad (still!) or are not tame (boers). Unfortunately due to goat damage, our stall door doesn't even close anymore so trapping them in a small area to catch them for medication isn't even possible - though it's hard enough to herd our smart goats into the barn when we want to, lol... they KNOW we're trying to catch them and you need at least 2 people with whips to herd them into the barn , then you have to fandangle a weak blockade to keep them contained till your'e done doing whatever you need to do - impossile to work with them and keep them from tearing down the blockade at the same time. 

Thankfully I've seen just ONE case of brain stem listeria this bout, and one possible abortion. Anyone who has experienced this disease, though, knows that is MORE than enough. I've had two die from brain stem listeria - first being a wether about 8 years ago (I was about 13 years old) before I knew what was going on (vet diagnosted pneumonia... *sigh*). One of the most horrible diseases to watch your beloved goats die from. 

Only feasible options are feed throughs or water treatment, hoping to catch those that are asymptomatic or 'carriers/shedders'. I really don't want them going off water (tetracycline water addetives taste HORRID) but if they'll eat a feed through pellet then all is well.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> ... Listerosis and toxoplasmosis and lungworm seem to be the disease of the year here in the south and Pacific Northwest...


Awful topic, I'm so sorry for those of you who have suffered and watched your goats suffer thru this. I did some silage experiments this year, I think it looks/smells right, but my goats won't eat it. Maybe just as well.

What's this about all these problems in PacNW? I've only been hearing problems with late heats and having to rebreed this year.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

:sniffle sorry. That is horrible. I can think only rabies or tetanus could be worse. Sending good thoughts to your herd. :sniffle


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I'll err on the side of too much simply because that way It's more likely everybody gets at least 200mg/day... I'll probably be mixing in 8oz (1/2lb) for the entire herd per day instead of the 6.4 oz that I calculated. I'll probably just keep feeding it till the bag runs out, about 100 days from now.

Honestly, I really love the idea of silage/baleage. Much more digestible and especially with the sweet hay I've been getting, the moisture is higher so the _*LEAVES DON'T FALL OFF THE ALFALFA!!! *_ THAT is why I loved it so much. And it was only 5.00 more per round bale, figured I couldn't go wrong!


----------

